# Sky box (not sky+) goes into standby mode



## Ceist Beag (10 Dec 2008)

Recently I've noticed our Sky Box (Digital) goes into standby mode itself, usually during the night. Has anyone else noticed this or know why this might be happening? Doesn't bother me, probably even a good thing to save energy but just puzzled why it's suddenly started doing this!


----------



## Smashbox (10 Dec 2008)

Its a power saving mode that the box has, mine has always done it.


----------



## samm (10 Dec 2008)

press services button and then number 6


----------



## allthedoyles (10 Dec 2008)

Save energy and switch off at the wall every night


----------



## dub_nerd (11 Dec 2008)

Sky+ box does this. Recently (as far as I can see) Sky broadcast a software update so that this happens on non-Sky+ boxes too. Or maybe the option was always there and they just changed the default value of the option. Anyway, like the OP, I noticed it's different compared to a few weeks back. Go into the System Setup menu, select the Auto-Standby option and set it to enabled or disabled as you prefer. (You may have decided -- like I did -- that it's actually a handy option to have on ... especially for someone who falls asleep in front of the telly regularly).


----------



## Ceist Beag (11 Dec 2008)

Thanks folks. Sounds like it was enabled via a Sky broadcast so ... I was starting to think that my 3 year old was getting good at handling the remote!  I didn't even know this setting existed but going to leave it on Auto Standby from now on.


----------



## Brian76 (11 Dec 2008)

Mine started doing this a couple of weeks ago too. Strange thing is my box has never been connected to a phone line, didn't think they could send software updates via satellite?


----------



## tosullivan (11 Dec 2008)

there is actually a guy walking around from SEI at night with a sky remote switching off all sky boxes as he walks past your house....


----------



## Smashbox (11 Dec 2008)

I've seen him peeking in my curtains to see if we're in bed and if he's in line for the infra red dot...


----------



## NOAH (11 Dec 2008)

@brian 76,  they send ALL software updates via satellite.  The latest is an upgrade to the EPG.

noah


----------



## Ceist Beag (12 Dec 2008)

tosullivan said:


> there is actually a guy walking around from SEI at night with a sky remote switching off all sky boxes as he walks past your house....



thank God for that ... for a while there I thought we had a burglar on our property...


----------



## Smashbox (12 Dec 2008)

He's sneaky alright


----------



## dub_nerd (13 Dec 2008)

LOL at previous posts -- sounds like Sky has the modern day equivalent of the Glimmer Man who used to come around and make sure your gas was off during WWII (or should I say "The Emergency") rationing.


----------



## bond-007 (13 Dec 2008)

You can disable auto standby.


----------



## David S (13 Dec 2008)

Hi
Same for me.   I'm using an old Grundig non Sky+ box and it keeps going to standby on its own (just the last few days).  Followed the suggestion to turn off auto standby but cannot find it in the set up menu.  Any thoughts?


----------



## bond-007 (13 Dec 2008)

Simple David S. Press Services and it is option 5.


----------



## snowden (15 Dec 2008)

has anyone noticed that when you plug in your Sky Box next day, all the settings you bothered to configure yesterday, such as Audio/Picture/extra channels not in EPG are automagically 'lost'?? i only noticed this since the EPG update.


----------



## bond-007 (15 Dec 2008)

That should not happen.


----------

